# Center console slide



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if the center console lid is supposed to lock in the slid forward position? Mine does not. It locks when it is all the way back but does not when slid forward. I prefer not to go back to the dealer even for a warranty issue since they tend to keep "banking hours" and if you go on Saturday, they tell you to come back during the week when their "full crew"(people that can actually repair things) is there:question:. I guess I could look at a new Cruze and see how it works. I figure someone here would know one way or another.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it does not lock into position on 2011 models, not sure about 2012 models.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine doesn't. It's stiff enough where it doesn't need to lock.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nope, it doesn't lock in the forward position. Kinda annoying for me because it always moves when I shift (2011 manual trans ECO)


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish it locked. But sadly it doesn't


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

how it will lock. when the lock itself no longer on its position


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I thought there may be latch on the other side of the console lid that would catch and kinda makes sense that is should.
Thanks to all for checking.

Patman


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it does not lock into position on 2011 models, not sure about 2012 models.


No dice on the 2012 models either, so freaking annoying! No point in making it slide if it won't stay where you put it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

They should of made this compartment a LOT bigger. From what ive seen on this forum so far, EVERYONE complained about this lol. They should change the 2012 models, i mean....hopefully they did


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

I hit mine with the ebrake when it's out once or twice and it ripped the leather slightly from the rubbing not too happy about it have to go get it adjusted and gonna try and get a new lid seeing its slightly damaged


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i know what you mean about the ebrake issue. stupid design....




Xlr8machineshop said:


> I hit mine with the ebrake when it's out once or twice and it ripped the leather slightly from the rubbing not too happy about it have to go get it adjusted and gonna try and get a new lid seeing its slightly damaged


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

A few months back I posted a sketch of a fabricated stick I made to keep the arm rest extended and also open the latch.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> I hit mine with the ebrake when it's out once or twice and it ripped the leather slightly from the rubbing not too happy about it have to go get it adjusted and gonna try and get a new lid seeing its slightly damaged


The e-brake was pitiful on my drum-equipped Eco, so the brakes got adjusted. The side benefit of a properly adjusted e-brake was the lever not hitting the console lid, even at full extension of both.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

the 2012's slide back too cause of no lock. I do remember vetterin's sketch/idea. It was like a wooden ruler cut to fit. Hey vet., How did it work? - Dan


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

they make it move bcz they know its very small..they make it small bcz of...the space inside and the cost for sure


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

dacruze said:


> the 2012's slide back too cause of no lock. I do remember vetterin's sketch/idea. It was like a wooden ruler cut to fit. Hey vet., How did it work? - Dan


It works great! Haven't had to remove it since I put it in and does not interfere with the e-brake at all. Actually I used a paint stirrer as the width and thickness works perfect.


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah, the console not locking in the extended position is my one annoyance with the car... otherwise it's awesome. Why couldn't they have made it lock or at least put a small "bump" on the rail there where it would kind of lock until you pushed it back. 

I am going to try to make a plastic mold to perfectly fit the extra space when it's extended out. it will hopefully look factory that way and you can just remove it when you want to slide that back.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

I cut a block of plastic to length and painted it black. Fits tight, slides out easily, looks OK. Pretty mickey mouse fix though


----------



## Fire-medic (Jun 2, 2011)

you mean the cover on the center console moves?!?!?!?!?! never knew that... how do you get it to move?


----------



## CruznTX (Nov 8, 2011)

Fire-medic said:


> you mean the cover on the center console moves?!?!?!?!?! never knew that... how do you get it to move?


just lift the latch and slide it out


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

CruznTX said:


> yeah, the console not locking in the extended position is my one annoyance with the car... otherwise it's awesome. Why couldn't they have made it lock or at least put a small "bump" on the rail there where it would kind of lock until you pushed it back.
> 
> I am going to try to make a plastic mold to perfectly fit the extra space when it's extended out. it will hopefully look factory that way and you can just remove it when you want to slide that back.


I cut a piece of styrofoam to fit it behind the cover when it is extended. I covered it with tape to keep the styrofoam in tact. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

do what rbtec did, or get a piece of wood/plastic/anything sturdy. Paint it black[so its not a complete eyesore], then attach some sort of tape to it, and then to the back of the armrest. That way when you want to close the armrest you can simply fling it backwards and it stays within easy reach, and attached to the armrest.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

rbtec said:


> I cut a piece of styrofoam to fit it behind the cover when it is extended. I covered it with tape to keep the styrofoam in tact. Will post pics tomorrow.


Pic below.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Pic below.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Now...how much would it have costed GM to do something this simple....oh...sorry...probably $50 bucks for a UAW guy to do this, that's why.

Watch out rbtec....you might get a threatening letter in the mail from one of the UAW henchmen!


----------

